
AWS Aurora MySQL adds fast DDL operations - dhd415
https://aws.amazon.com/blogs/database/amazon-aurora-under-the-hood-fast-ddl/
======
lima
The TokuDB backend can do online DDL.

------
lathiat
It annoys me that they are totally developing this closed source behind doors.
GPL did not account for a hosted services world.

They also don't seem to be doing the best job, last I looked even at release
time they were 1-2 years behind MySQL upstream with very little backporting of
fixes made after that. Seems like it's going to bit rot on them over time.

~~~
lathiat
lol 'There are obviously lots of other DDL operations for us to improve, but
we’re pretty sure that most can be approached the same way.'

